# Gateway laptop.. can't find drivers



## cubbyx (Sep 2, 2009)

I got this gateway laptop model number W323-UI1 and i cant find the drivers for wireless and pretty much everything else. I checked their website and all it says is check the serial number.. Thats great cause the serial number was wrote on a tinfoil sticker and is long gone. This unit is running xp with sp2.

It keeps telling me I have little or no connectivity and I cant get anything for wireless drivers anywhere.


----------



## twitcher (Sep 2, 2009)

cubbyx said:


> I got this gateway laptop model number W323-UI1 and i cant find the drivers for wireless and pretty much everything else. I checked their website and all it says is check the serial number.. Thats great cause the serial number was wrote on a tinfoil sticker and is long gone. This unit is running xp with sp2.
> 
> It keeps telling me I have little or no connectivity and I cant get anything for wireless drivers anywhere.


hi' mate have you looked in your device manager to see what your network adapters are :start , right click, my computer, manage,device manager,network adapters....


----------



## cubbyx (Sep 2, 2009)

I checked the device manager and there is a network adapter there it says via rhine 2 fast ethernet adapter. I uninstalled it and when the computer restarted it installed again. The iconi in the bottom right says limited or no connectivity. 100 mbbs


----------



## cubbyx (Sep 2, 2009)

It has a wireless internal cart too and it does not show up in the device manager. The card says broadcom on it. I tried to install an external cardbus wireless adapter with no avail. Installed the drivers and it shows up in the device manager says its not available.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Cubbyx,
This is a tough one, but I believe this laptop is also known as a MX3228 on the Gateway site. A link is here:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?param=MX3228&st=kw

If you could please run Everest under my signature and attach the report to the thread.
I then can see if these drivers will work for you.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

